# Help-Filling Form 80



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi there

I have read that in most likelihood I will be asked to submit a filled Form 80 for by the Immigration department when processing my PR Application and it is better to upload the same with the application to save time in processing.
Is it true ?
Will I have to submit Form 80 for my spouse also who will be migrating with me ?

I also have confusion while filling the following points in the form :

19. Do I have to give the month Year and addresses of all the schools I attended since Class 1 ?

33. Do I have to give addresses of the Hotels in which I stayed during my visit to Australia as a tourist in the past several years ?

50. My company has offices in Australia in most major cities. Do I have to give addresses of all their offices ?

I am an Indian Passport holder and will not be applying as Refugee on Humanitarian Visa

Cheers


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Hi there
> 
> I have read that in most likelihood I will be asked to submit a filled Form 80 for by the Immigration department when processing my PR Application and it is better to upload the same with the application to save time in processing.
> Is it true ?
> ...


Yes for your wife and any dependents over 16 I think. 

This will help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html



> *Achieving a faster visa decision*
> 
> Most 'complete' applications are finalised within three months of lodgement. Incomplete applications are less likely to be finalised within three months of lodgement because additional documentation might be required before the application can be finalised.
> 
> ...



19. You mean Q 20 ? Education ? No. anything after high school only. So, Diploma, Bachelor, Masters, etc.

33. It says where you are going to stay or address of friends, not where you stayed.

50. It seems yes. Use the additional Information page or you can attach a separate page to list them all. Unless they have over 5-7 addresses, then skip. Or you can just only mention their headquarter.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Yes for your wife and any dependents over 16 I think.
> 
> This will help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html
> 
> ...


I mean Q 19.
It clearly says that unemployment means from date of Birth to first employment 

So do I have to give details of all the schools and college I attended ?

Q33 It asks if i haVe stayed at any address in Australia other then the answe t o qQ17

I think the form s changed since you last looked at it

Thanks for advising


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I mean Q 19.
> It clearly says that unemployment means from date of Birth to first employment
> 
> So do I have to give details of all the schools and college I attended ?
> ...


This will help your 1st question: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/157954-form-80-a-136.html#post12254625


Q33. if you have mentioned in 17, then no need. If not, then yes and try give full address if you can.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi there

One more quick clarification.

The name of the College from where I have graduated has since changed.

So should I give the old name as printed on my mark sheets and graduation certificate or the current name ?

Cheers


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Hi there
> 
> One more quick clarification.
> 
> ...


I am not sure but I would give the one written on mark Sheet.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Hi there
> 
> I have read that in most likelihood I will be asked to submit a filled Form 80 for by the Immigration department when processing my PR Application and it is better to upload the same with the application to save time in processing.
> Is it true ?
> ...


10. yes, otherwise you may be asked about it separtly by a CO. 

33. To the best of your memory, i gave all address as i remembered all.

50. your office? head office?

I would advise you to submit form 80 for both and form 1221 for both.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> 10. yes, otherwise you may be asked about it separtly by a CO.
> 
> 33. To the best of your memory, i gave all address as i remembered all.
> 
> ...


Hi there 

Thanks for the advise

I would be posted at Melbourne which is also the head office in Australia.
So what do you recommend?

I have already submitted the Form 1221 with my 457 application?
Should I just upload the same form again ?

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Hi there
> 
> Thanks for the advise
> 
> ...


Yes, do fill again, just in case. 

Yes, if you are going to be in Melb, then put it.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi there

One more quick Clarification

Q49:
When I am filling my Wife form, I am giving the details of my Employer in Australia as they are sponsoring her also as my spouse on my 457 Visa.

Where I am giving the name of the company, shall I write in Brackets (Husband working for) XXXXX Company so there is no misunderstanding that she is directly working in that company and the company has sponsored her independently ?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi there 

I have left a job after working till Friday and joined the new job on Monday I.e. After 2 days, shall I show it as a break between jobs And I was unemployed for those 2 days. ( Weekend) ?

I know it's a foolish question, but better to be safe then sorry 

Cheers


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Hi there
> 
> I have left a job after working till Friday and joined the new job on Monday I.e. After 2 days, shall I show it as a break between jobs And I was unemployed for those 2 days. ( Weekend) ?
> 
> ...


No need.



newbienz said:


> Hi there
> 
> One more quick Clarification
> 
> ...


Yes, you can mention that.


----------



## Oz_man (Mar 10, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> No need.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you can mention that.



Hi,

Can you please help me with the below situation:

1) I have submitted EOI and updated all skilled employement to which I am claiming points for last 10 years, however I have not updated my employment for which I am not claiming points in Skill Select

2) I am aware form 80 informs to update all employment (skilled and unskilled) for past 10 years, I will update all my past past employment regardless of skilled or not.

My concern is should EOI and form 80 should be consistent for not skilled employment or to which I am not claiming points for.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Oz_man said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please help me with the below situation:
> 
> ...


Form 80 Employment details starts from your date of Birth and not only for the past 10 years if you read closely
So it has nothing to do with what points you are claiming or not for which portion of your employment or whether it is skilled or not

You have to give a true picture of your how your entire life moved from your date of birth to present with respect to your employment and education.

Experienced members may correct me if I am wrong

Cheers


----------



## nav29 (Mar 14, 2013)

While filling FORM-80, Is it mandatory to give any contact address in Australia?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

nav29 said:


> While filling FORM-80, Is it mandatory to give any contact address in Australia?


Which question are you referring to?

Generally, I would say no it is not mandatory - unless you do have a contact address in Australia.


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

nav29 said:


> While filling FORM-80, Is it mandatory to give any contact address in Australia?


Not mandatory.


----------

